# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Librat Origjinale

## Tannhauser

Kam nje pyetje per protestantet apo evangjelistet e ketij forumi.

Cilat jane librat e Dhjates se Vjeter qe ju njihni si origjinale dhe cilat jane ato qe nuk njihni?

Me c'kritere beni kete dallim?

----------


## marcus1

Zanafilla
Eksodi
Levetiku
Numrat
Ligji i Përtërirë
Jozeu
Gjygjtarët
Ruthi
1 i Samuelit
2 i Samuelit
1 i Mbretërve
2 i Mbretërve
1 i Kronikave
2 i Kronikave
Esdra
Nehemia
Ester
Jobi
Psalmet
Fjalët e Urta
Predikuesi
Kantiku i Kantikëve
Isaia
Jeremia
Vajtimet
Ezekieli
Danieli
Osea
Joeli
Amosi
Abdia
Jona
Mikea
Nahumi
Habakuku
Sofonia
Hagai
Zakaria
Malakia

Tannhauser, këto janë librat që unë kam në biblën time. E di se janë edhe disa libra të tjerë që quhen libra apokrifë, të cilat janë të përmbledhura në disa bibla të botuara nga katolikë (për ortodoksët nuk jam i sigurtë). 

Unë personalisht nuk kam problem me ato libra. Nëse do t'i kisha, do t'i lexoja me gjith qef. Në fakt, jeta ime e Krishterë nuk varet nga leximi i atyre librave, por nga Krishti që banon brënda meje si dhe nga jeta e kishës.

----------


## land

Dhjata e Vjeter perfshin vetem librat qe permban kanoni cifut.
Nese cifutet kane hedhur poshte apokrifat, kane patur nje aresye. Ashtu sic ka patur arsyet e veta kisha tradicionale per t'i perfshire keto libra per te ligjeruar dogmen e vet.
Faktikisht permbledhja katolike perfshin 13 libra dhe pjeseza apokrifike shtese.
Nje teolog mund ta kuptoje lehtesisht qe te tille libra nuk jane ne binare me librat e frymezuar. Psh, tek libri i Tobise, engjelli i Zotit del genjeshtar dhe mashtrues, gje qe nuk ndodh ne asnje liber apo pershkrim tjeter biblik.
Tani jo cdo lloj doreshkrimi me referenca qe mund te gjejme ne, dhe qe mund t'ia vertetojme vjetersine historike i duhet shtuar bibles, edhe nese ne te ka referenca direkte te ketij apo atij profeti. Psh, shtesa qe i eshte bere librit te Danielit eshte krejtesisht e kote dhe duket fare qarte qe eshte jashte kontekstit. Eshte njesoj si t'i shtosh Dhjates se Re letrat apostolike qe mund te shkruaje nje pape. Ne bibel  paralajmerimi eshte i qarte; Zoti do t'i shtoje dhimbjet e pershkruara ne kete liber atyre qe i shtojne atij ndonje gje, dhe Zoti do t'i heqe pjesen qe kane nga pema e jetes atyre qe i heqin ndonje gje ketij libri. Prandaj, askush nuk ka te drejte t'i shtoje apo t'i heqe bibles qofte edhe nje presje, dhe askush nuk ka autoritet ta beje kete; le te mblidhen te gjitha autoritetet ksihtare te botes; nuk kane autoritet mbi fjalen e Zotit.
Persa i perket dhjates se vjeter, nuk eshte se i njeh dikush apo nuk i njeh. Sinedri cifut ka qene autoriteti i vetem dhe do te vazhdoje te mbetet mbi doreshkrimin e dhjates se vjeter.
Nuk mund te linde nje kishe apo nje sekt tani dhe te shfuqizoje ate qe cifutet e kane ruajtur me xhelozine me te madhe per mbi 2000 vjet. Po te ishte ashtu, cdo lloj kishe apo ideologjie fetare nuk duhet te kishte fare problem te pranonte si te "frymezuar" libra te tille si ai i "Mormonit", apo edhe perkthimin e bibles nga Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Edhe keto sekte nga ana e tyre deklarojne si te frymezuar letrat e veta.(libri i mormonit, apo edhe revistat "kulla e rojes" apo "zgjohuni")
Dhjata e vjeter eshte temperuar gjate mijevjecareve, dhe duhet te mbetet ajo qe eshte, ashtu si na e kane lene autoritetet e Sinedrit.
Pra, kriteret jane,
Frymezimi, vertetesia dhe mundesia per te verifikuar te tilla shkrime apo autoret e tyre.
Apokrifat nuk plotesojne asnjeren prej ketyre kritereve.
Ato te Dhjates se vjeter jane gojedhena qe i perkasin tradites gojore cifute, si psh libri i Kabalase qe nder te tjera eshte edhe i shkruar dhe gezon shume me shume autoritet nder cifutet sesa cdo lloj apokrife.
Ups se desh harrova, nuk protestoj dhe aq shume une.

----------


## marcus1

Banished, faleminderit për shkrimin tënd sqarues. Unë personalisht bie dakort me shumicën e shkrimit tënd, por gjithashtu mendoj se nuk eshte gabim që dikush t'i studiojë ato libra. 

Vetë Krishti si dhe disa nga apostujt kanë përdorur pjesë nga këto shkrime, me sa di unë. 




> *Ne bibel paralajmerimi eshte i qarte;* Zoti do t'i shtoje dhimbjet e pershkruara ne kete liber atyre qe i shtojne atij ndonje gje, dhe Zoti do t'i heqe pjesen qe kane nga pema e jetes atyre qe i heqin ndonje gje ketij libri. Prandaj, askush nuk ka te drejte t'i shtoje apo t'i heqe bibles qofte edhe nje presje, dhe askush nuk ka autoritet ta beje kete; le te mblidhen te gjitha autoritetet ksihtare te botes; nuk kane autoritet mbi fjalen e Zotit.


Këtu nuk bie aspak dakort me ty. Mendoj se po bën një interpretim të gabuar të vargjeve të Biblës. Ato janë fjalët e Krishtit drejtuar Gjonit për sa i përket zbulesës që Ai i bëri atij. Pra, ato fjalë janë vetëm për Zbulesën e Gjonit.

Unë nuk them se ne duhet t'i shtojmë biblës çdo libër tjetër që na del përpara, por nuk mendoj se atyre që do i shtojnë Biblës librat apokrifë, apo anasjelltas, pra atyre që do ja heqin Biblës ato libra, do u shtohen dhimbjet e përshkruara te Zbulesa, apo do u hiqet pjesa që kanë nga pema e jetës.

----------


## land

Liveintwoplaces... Jam dakord me ty poaq sa jam dakord me veten.
Si ka mundesi?
Ajo qe them une per Biblen, dhe qe ti e merr ne konsiderate vetem per Zbulesen, eshte e qarte qe kemi te bejme thjesht me ceshtje zbulese personale. Apo jo?
Dihet gjithashtu qe psh Letrat e Korintasve u jane drejtuar korintasve, dhe nese dalim me te njejten llogjike, u jane thene(derguar, me poste, pa poste, s'ka rendesi) korintasve, pra jo kishes shqiptare, apo greke, apo amerikane apo arabe...Megjithate ti nuk ke dyshimin me te vogel qe jane nga Zoti, dhe besoj qe je i bindur qe jane dhe per ty, mua, Tannhauserin...
Persa i perket leximit apo studjimit te ketij apo atij libri apo epitafi; 
Po te pergjigjem thjesht me nje fjale: Ne po lexojme plehra, gazeta, e cdo lloj gjeje perdite...
Nejse, sa per shtesat, ka shume klecka historike qe levrijne aty.
Mund te te beja nje pyetje te thjeshte... mos iu pergjigj, ka lidhje me temen por do te na nxjerre jashte saj.
Si dhe kur lindi dhe u kristalizua kulti i Papes, kulti i Marise, shenjtoreve???

----------


## marcus1

> Liveintwoplaces... Dihet gjithashtu qe psh Letrat e Korintasve u jane drejtuar korintasve, dhe nese dalim me te njejten llogjike, u jane thene(derguar, me poste, pa poste, s'ka rendesi) korintasve, pra jo kishes shqiptare, apo greke, apo amerikane apo arabe...Megjithate ti nuk ke dyshimin me te vogel qe jane nga Zoti, dhe besoj qe je i bindur qe jane dhe per ty, mua, Tannhauserin...


Hëmmm, në pamje të parë duket sikur ke të drejtë, por po ta shohim më me shumë kujdes këtë çështje do shohim se nuk është plotësisht ashtu si e thua ti. Më lër të shpjegohem.

Krishti ka thënë: "Shkoni pra, dhe bëni dishepuj nga të gjithë popujt duke i pagëyuar në emër të Atit e të Birit e të Frymës së Shenjtë, dhe duke i mësuar të zbatojnë të gjitha gjërat që unë ju kam urdhëruar...."

Kujt i drejtohet Krishti në këtë rast? Atyre që kishte pranë tij për rreth 3 vjet e gjysëm, atyre me të cilët ndau gjithçka, u tregoi gjithçka, u zbuloi të gjitha ato që Ati i zbulonte Birit, apostujve. 

Si interpretohet ky varg sot? Fatkeqësisht liderët protestantë i predikonjnë këto vargje me të fortë nga podjumet e tyre duke thënë se këto vargje na drejtohen të gjithë neve pa përjashtim. Rrezultati? Shumë besimtarë të rinj në besim, shumë foshnje në besim të shkatërrohen frymërisht apo psikologjikisht nga vendime që morën për të shkuar si misionarë në vënde të ndryshme të botës, të ndikuar nga predikimet e të famshëve pastorë. 

Jo, ai varg nuk i drejtohet secilit prej nesh! Ai varg nuk i drejtohet gjithashtu vetëm 12 apostujve që ndoqën për mbi 3 vjet ditë e natë Krishtin. Ai varg i drejtohet të gjithë atyre punëtorëve të vërtetë të Krishtit gjatë gjithë shekujve, ai varg i drejtohet të gjithë atyre që Ai i ka thirrur për të kryer veprën e tij përmes tyre gjatë gjithë shekujve deri në ditët e sotme. 

A e sheh se jo çdo varg është për të gjithë ne? Le të jap edhe një shembull tjetër. Pali u drejtohet Korintasve në lidhje me darkën e Zotit kështu: "Prandaj ai që ha nga kjo bukë ose pi nga kjo kupë e Zotit padenjësisht, do të jetë fajtor i trupit dhe i gjakut të Zotit. Por secili të shqyrtojë vetveten dhe kështu të hajë nga buka e të pijë nga kupa, sepse ai që ha dhe pi padenjësisht, ha dhe pi një dënim për veten e tij, sepse nuk e dallon trupin e Zotit"

Me dëshpërim të madh e them se sot kishat janë katandisur që çdo të Djelë kur bëjnë darkën e Zotit, të lexojnë këtë pjesë dhe të fusin besimtarët në dyshim nëse janë ata të denjë për të marrë pjesë në darkën e Tij apo jo, duke penguar kështu shumë besimtarë të marrin pjesë në këtë FESTË vetëm e vetëm se ata kanë vënë re se gjatë javës mund të kenë pasur mendime të keqija apo grindje të vogla me bashkëshortin/-shorten apo me kolegë në punë. 

Me dëshpërim të madh e them se sot, duke u bazuar në këto vargje, të krishterët e kanë kthyer këtë FESTË në një orë zie, në një orë qetësie fetare, në një orë dëshpërimi, në një kohë që kjo orë duhej të ishte një orë hareje, gëzimi, zhurme, festimi, lavdërimi, lotësh mallëngjimi etj. Por pse nuk ndodh kjo gjë? Për hir të disa vargjeve që Pali i drejton një kishe shumë problematike. Kulmi i kulmit. Të Krishterët sot, marrin si shëmbull shëmbullin më të keq të kishës. Përse Pali nuk ua shkruan këto gjëra kishave të tjera? Sepse ato nuk kishin nevojë për këto gjëra. Sepse nuk po kalonin krizën që po kalonte kisha e Korintit. Pra, ato fjalë që Pali ia drejtoi kishës së Korintit nuk ishin për çdo kishë, por për kishën e Korintit që po kalonte ato probleme. 

Banished, besoj se e ke kuptuar se çfarë kam dashur të them. Jo çdo varg është për ne. Kështu pra, Zbulesa që Krishti i bëri Gjonit ishte për gjëndjen e kishave që ndodheshin në atë kohë. Gjithashtu ajo Zbulesë ka kuptim profetik dhe është edhe për kishat e sotme, për ata që kanë veshë të dëgjojnë dhe sy të shohin, por ne nuk duhet të marrim vargje jashtë kontekstit dhe t'i interpretojmë ashtu si duam ne. 

Duke ju kthyer temës, dua të them se mendimi im personal është se duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm dhe të mos jemi të ashpër me vëllezër që duan të studiojnë apo të përdorin shkrimet apokrife. Këtu e kam fjalën për vëllezër, jo për fetarë që mundohen të gjejnë vargje për të justifikuar mësime të rreme siç është ai i kultit të Papës, Marisë dhe të shenjtorëve.

----------


## Peniel

Livein 


Nuk jam aspak dakort me mendimin tend persa i perket ceshtjes se darkes se Zotit. Po nuk mund te them se kjo gje nuk ndodh sot ne bashkesite e krishtera.


Une personalisht kam marre pjese ne darken e Zotit ne me shume se nje bashkesi te krishtere. Jane lexuar me te vertete ato vargje qe ti permend dhe jo vetem sepse nuk jane te vetmet per kete ore te shenjte dhe nje nga me te rendesishmet ne jeten e nje te krishteri.


Kam pershtypjen se nje i krishtere nuk pret kete ore per te kontrolluar vehten e tij perpara Perendise, sepse mjere nese do te kishte mekatuar gjate gjithe javes dhe do ta linte rrefimin e tij per kete ore dhe ne kete ore. Atehere do te ndodhe ajo qe ti permend. Vete besimtari do te dyshoje se nese eshte i denje ose jo. Dhe per kete besoj se nuk e kane fajin ose nuk e ka fajin ai qe lexon keto vargje. 



Besoj se kjo ore eshte ore falenderimi dhe jo ore rrefimi. Personalisht e gjykoj vehten time shume me perpara se te ulem dhe te marr pjese ne kete ore dhe ne kete ore falenderoj Ate qe me cliroi, Ate qe pagoi me gjakun e Tij per mua.  






Nen Hirin 


ns

----------


## Shtegtari

> Besoj se kjo ore eshte ore falenderimi dhe jo ore rrefimi. Personalisht e gjykoj vehten time shume me perpara se te ulem dhe te marr pjese ne kete ore dhe ne kete ore falenderoj Ate qe me cliroi, Ate qe pagoi me gjakun e Tij per mua.


Po perse e gjykon veten tende me perpara dhe pastaj e falenderon Zotin per vepren e Tij?

Nuk do te ishte me mire sikur te qendroje vetem tek falenderimi per ate veper te Zotit dhe te perqendroheshe vetem tek Ai gjate asaj ore?

Ti po mbeshteten ate qe Livein thote me ato qe ti thua ne kete citim.

----------


## land

Une jam shpjeguar fare qarte, nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te ngaterrohesh me kembet e tua.
Ti nuk mund te thuash dicka ketu e kjo te behet DOGME. Prandaj e theksova qe cdo gje eshte ceshtje zbulese dhe besimi. Prandaj une nuk mundohem te ta detyroj mendimin tim, dhe as te te jap mesim. Ka nje kohe per cdo gje, ka dhe nje kohe kur Zoti mund te te zbuloje te njejten llogjike si timen, ose sic fare mire mund te me zbuloje mua tenden...
Une besoj qe 1 miljon%, cdo gje e shkruar ne Bibel eshte per secilin prej nesh; cdo varg i saj, - per cdo njeri te botes. Qofte edhe ndonje varg i Kronikave(ku filanit i lindi filani, filani dhe filani...) Cdo gje pastaj eshte ne varesi te zbuleses. Ka vargje per te cilat zbulesa eshte e veshtire, ka te tjera per te cilat eshte e lehte; ka nga ato qe jane te veshtira(ose te lehta), por te domosdoshme(nevojshme) per dike, varet se kujt i jepet zbulesa. Zoti i di nevojat e te gjitheve, dhe sipas tyre i flet gjithkujt ne zemer, vesh etj....
Mund te kete njerez qe kalojne 50 vjet prane Krishtit, dhe perseri Krishti i ushqen me qumesht dhe nuk u jep "kocka"...
Sic po e sheh edhe vete, dolem aty ku thashe une; "devijuam nga tema"!
Eshte faktikisht fare e thjeshte qe nje evangjelist te dale nga tema; ai gati gjithnje kerkon kocka per te kruar dhembet! Ajo qe thashe une ishte vetem e vetem nje SHEMBULL dhe nuk do te thote aspak se une mendoj ashtu.
Per t'i hyre perseri temes dhe per t'iu pergjigjur pyetjes se doktor Tannit.
Librat origjinale, po e perseris jane keshtu:
Per Dhjaten e Vjeter, jane 39, vetem, e vetem librat qe i trashegojme direkt nga Kanoni cifut. Fanatizmi cifut ne lidhje me doreshkrimet hyjnore ka qene mburoja me e mire qe mund t'i sigurohej Fjales se shkruar.
Pselibershi i Mojsiut, deshmite(qe ju i njihni si librat historike, por qe jane deng me profeci per ardhjen e Krishtit), psalmet, Fjalët e Urta, Predikuesi, Kantiku i Kantikëve(po keto i the ti, dhe une nuk dua t'i jap me emra qe te mos perseris kot) dhe profetet. Te gjitha keto jane ruajtur me xhelozine dhe fanatizmin me ekstrem te cifuteve.
Nderkohe Dhjata e Re permban 27 libra(4ungjijte, veprat, letrat dhe Zbulesen).
Tani jo se ao 66 libra Zoti i ka mbledhur vete, si te thuash "me doren e Vet", por qe shtysa dhe frymezimi eshte dhene prej Tij, ketu nuk ka asnje dyshim.
Edhe kjo eshte ceshtje besimi nder te tjera, sepse po t'i lihej fati i Bibles ne dore ndonje historiani, ai mund t'i fuste shtesa dhe anekse sa ta kthente psh ne numrator telefoni!
Kaq kisha per te thene.

----------


## marcus1

> Une jam shpjeguar fare qarte, nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te ngaterrohesh me kembet e tua.
> Ti nuk mund te thuash dicka ketu e kjo te behet DOGME. Prandaj e theksova qe cdo gje eshte ceshtje zbulese dhe besimi. Prandaj une nuk mundohem te ta detyroj mendimin tim, dhe as te te jap mesim. Ka nje kohe per cdo gje, ka dhe nje kohe kur Zoti mund te te zbuloje te njejten llogjike si timen, ose sic fare mire mund te me zbuloje mua tenden...


Plotësisht dakort! Duke menduar kështu nuk i imponohemi njëri-tjetrit.





> Une besoj qe 1 miljon%, cdo gje e shkruar ne Bibel eshte per secilin prej nesh; cdo varg i saj, - per cdo njeri te botes. Qofte edhe ndonje varg i Kronikave(ku filanit i lindi filani, filani dhe filani...) Cdo gje pastaj eshte ne varesi te zbuleses. Ka vargje per te cilat zbulesa eshte e veshtire, ka te tjera per te cilat eshte e lehte; ka nga ato qe jane te veshtira(ose te lehta), por te domosdoshme(nevojshme) per dike, varet se kujt i jepet zbulesa. Zoti i di nevojat e te gjitheve, dhe sipas tyre i flet gjithkujt ne zemer, vesh etj....
> Mund te kete njerez qe kalojne 50 vjet prane Krishtit, dhe perseri Krishti i ushqen me qumesht dhe nuk u jep "kocka"...


Dakort, asnjë kundërshtim.  :buzeqeshje:  





> Sic po e sheh edhe vete, dolem aty ku thashe une; "devijuam nga tema"!
> Eshte faktikisht fare e thjeshte qe nje evangjelist te dale nga tema; ai gati gjithnje kerkon kocka per te kruar dhembet! Ajo qe thashe une ishte vetem e vetem nje SHEMBULL dhe nuk do te thote aspak se une mendoj ashtu.


Nuk mendoj se kjo është karakteristikë vetëm e evangjelistëve, por e natyrës njerëzore në përgjithësi. Me që ra fjala, nuk jam evangjelist.

Edhe për pjesën tjetër të shkrimit tënd në lidhje me temën, kam të njëjtin mendim me ty. 

Ajo që dua të theksoj është se sot ne bëhemi partizanë të mbrojtjes së biblës, por në fakt ne vimë me interpetimet tona njerëzore që i bëjmë asaj, duke quajtur akoma edhe heretikë ata që nuk kanë të njëjtin mendim me ne. Prandaj mendoj se qëndrimi yt në lidhje me zbulesën që Zoti i bën njeriut, është i drejtë, sepse, siç e thashë më sipër kështu nuk i imponohemi të tjerëve.

----------


## marcus1

> Ti po mbeshteten ate qe Livein thote me ato qe ti thua ne kete citim.


Pikërisht!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

> Besoj se kjo ore eshte ore falenderimi dhe jo ore rrefimi. Personalisht e gjykoj vehten time shume me perpara se te ulem dhe te marr pjese ne kete ore dhe ne kete ore falenderoj Ate qe me cliroi, Ate qe pagoi me gjakun e Tij per mua.


Pikërisht këtu është edhe ndryshimi ynë në këtë çështje. Unë e shoh këtë orë kështu: 


> në një kohë që kjo orë duhej të ishte një orë hareje, gëzimi, zhurme, festimi, lavdërimi, lotësh mallëngjimi etj.


Për mua, d.m.th., ashtu si e kam kuptuar se e bënin edhe të Krishterët e Dh.Re, është një festë, është një banket, është një orë gëzimi, ndarje me njëri-tjetrin, etj. Mendo pak sikur ke ftuar disa miq për darkë në shtëpinë tënde për të festuar ditëlindjen tënde. Si do ishte ajo darkë? E zymtë, e heshtur, secili të marrë leje para se të flasë? Jo, ajo do ishte thjesht një festë. Darka e Zotit është një Festë. Të gjithë mblidhen për të festuar atë që Ai ka bërë për ne. Për të festuar vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Tij. Për të kujtuar së bashku se edhe ne vdiqëm dhe u ringjallëm bashke me Të.

----------


## Peniel

> Po perse e gjykon veten tende me perpara dhe pastaj e falenderon Zotin per vepren e Tij?
> 
> Nuk do te ishte me mire sikur te qendroje vetem tek falenderimi per ate veper te Zotit dhe te perqendroheshe vetem tek Ai gjate asaj ore?
> 
> Ti po mbeshteten ate qe Livein thote me ato qe ti thua ne kete citim.


Ka shume peme te larta dhe te bukura por, kjo nuk do te thote se te gjitha kane rrenje te thella ne toke.




Nuk e di se sa here ke marre pjese ne darken e Zotit. Po nese nuk e gjykon vehten tende nese nuk e sheh vehten tende nese je i denje, a mund te marresh pjese ne darken e Zotit?

Une personalisht jo.



Une sigurisht po mbeshtetem ne kete citim qe ka bere Livein. Nuk po bej gje tjeter vecse po jap mendimin tim.







> Nuk do te ishte me mire sikur te qendroje vetem tek falenderimi per ate veper te Zotit dhe te perqendroheshe vetem tek Ai gjate asaj ore?



Ti ulesh te marresh darken e Zotit pa u shqetesuar shume se si je perpara Perendise?




Qe te jem ne 



> nj&#235; or&#235; hareje, g&#235;zimi, zhurme, festimi, lavd&#235;rimi, lot&#235;sh mall&#235;ngjimi



besoj se me duhet te kontrolloj vehten time. Te pakten kete thote Fjala e Zotit. Apo mos ndoshta pse eshte nje urdherim duhet ta le pas dore?



Nen Hirin 

ns

----------


## Peniel

> Pikërisht këtu është edhe ndryshimi ynë në këtë çështje. Unë e shoh këtë orë kështu: 
> 
> Për mua, d.m.th., ashtu si e kam kuptuar se e bënin edhe të Krishterët e Dh.Re, është një festë, është një banket, është një orë gëzimi, ndarje me njëri-tjetrin, etj. Mendo pak sikur ke ftuar disa miq për darkë në shtëpinë tënde për të festuar ditëlindjen tënde. Si do ishte ajo darkë? E zymtë, e heshtur, secili të marrë leje para se të flasë? Jo, ajo do ishte thjesht një festë. Darka e Zotit është një Festë. Të gjithë mblidhen për të festuar atë që Ai ka bërë për ne. Për të festuar vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Tij. Për të kujtuar së bashku se edhe ne vdiqëm dhe u ringjallëm bashke me Të.





Jam shume i sigurt se e ke shume gabim. Nuk e se si ishte Darka e Zotit ne bashkesine ku merrje pjese ti po ne bashkesite ku une personalisht kam marre pjese nuk ka qene aspak keshtu. Nuk e kuptoj ku eshte ndryshimi yne.


Une nuk jam ndjere askund ashtu sic ti pershkruan dhe askund nuk kam marre leje qe te flas sepse jam i lire te flas dhe te falenderoj Perendine dhe askund nuk kam pare zymtesi, heshtje e ku ta di une se cfare tjeter ke ti ndermend.


Te gjithe e festojne ashtu sic ndihen dhe ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe. Ne Shqiperi e bejne ashtu si ti e thua. Keshtu ndihen keshtu e bejne. Cdo bashkesi ka menyren e vet. 





_Të gjithë mblidhen për të festuar atë që Ai ka bërë për ne. Për të festuar vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Tij. Për të kujtuar së bashku se edhe ne vdiqëm dhe u ringjallëm bashke me Të._ 

Keto qe thua ti kete bejne te gjithe.



Nen Hirin 

ns

----------


## marcus1

> Jam shume i sigurt se e ke shume gabim. Nuk e se si ishte Darka e Zotit ne bashkesine ku merrje pjese ti po ne bashkesite ku une personalisht kam marre pjese nuk ka qene aspak keshtu. Nuk e kuptoj ku eshte ndryshimi yne.


Jo vetëm në bashkësinë time por në të gjitha kishat protestante darka e zotit bëhet njësoj. Pra, pas predikimit te Djelës, një ose dy persona, fillojnë të ndajnë buken te prere ne kubikë te vegjel si dhe veren me gota te vogla.

Para se te ndodhe kjo, dikush cohet dhe lexon ato pjese nga letra e drejtuar Korintasve që flet per darken e Zotit. Me pas behen edhe disa lutje te shkurtra dhe shpesh here dikush, (i cili zakonisht eshte i caktuar qe ne fillim) do mbaje nje mesazh te shkurter. Do këndohen edhe nja dy himne qe jane shkruar pikerisht per kete ore dhe kjo eshte e gjitha. 

Pak a shume kjo gje ndodh ne te gjitha skajet e planetit ku ka kisha protestante/ungjillore.

Ndërsa në kishën e parë nuk ndodhte nje gje e tillë. Besimtarët e kishës së parë e festonin së bashku. Ata mblidheshin në "agape" dhe kujtonin vdekjen e Zotit të tyre. Festa të tilla kishin një atmosferë gëzimi, ndarje me njëri-tjetrin, pse jo dhe zhurme, jo një atmosferë qetësie dhe "respekti" religjioz.

----------


## Peniel

> Jo vetëm në bashkësinë time por në të gjitha kishat protestante darka e zotit bëhet njësoj. Pra, pas predikimit te Djelës, një ose dy persona, fillojnë të ndajnë buken te prere ne kubikë te vegjel si dhe veren me gota te vogla.
> 
> Para se te ndodhe kjo, dikush cohet dhe lexon ato pjese nga letra e drejtuar Korintasve që flet per darken e Zotit. Me pas behen edhe disa lutje te shkurtra dhe shpesh here dikush, (i cili zakonisht eshte i caktuar qe ne fillim) do mbaje nje mesazh te shkurter. Do këndohen edhe nja dy himne qe jane shkruar pikerisht per kete ore dhe kjo eshte e gjitha. 
> 
> Pak a shume kjo gje ndodh ne te gjitha skajet e planetit ku ka kisha protestante/ungjillore.
> 
> Ndërsa në kishën e parë nuk ndodhte nje gje e tillë. Besimtarët e kishës së parë e festonin së bashku. Ata mblidheshin në "agape" dhe kujtonin vdekjen e Zotit të tyre. Festa të tilla kishin një atmosferë gëzimi, ndarje me njëri-tjetrin, pse jo dhe zhurme, jo një atmosferë qetësie dhe "respekti" religjioz.








Sic te thashe me pare cdo bashkesi e ben darken e Zotit ashtu sic e ndien. Mos ji kaq i sigurt se darka e Zotit ne Kishat Ungjillore behet njesoj ne te gjitha. Cdo bashkesi ka menyren e vet dhe festohet ashtu sic anetaret e saj ndihen. Pra, nese ty nuk te pelqen kjo menyre kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter por, nuk e di se sa e drejte eshte nga ana e nje besimtari te mbaje nje qendrim kritik ndaj jetes se nje bashkesie. Per me teper, kur anetaret e saj ndihen te lire brenda saj dhe jane te kenaqur.


Shume jane ata qe kane folur per kishen e pare dhe qe kane enderruar nje kishe te tille, megjithate askund ne Bibel nuk na flitet per nje kishe te persosur dhe nuk e di se sa eshte e shkruar ne historine e Kishes per ekzistencen e nje kishe te tille ne vazhdim. Asgje nuk e eshte e pamundur, por ndoshta duhet te kemi kujdes kur flasim me duar bosh.



Kjo teme filloi per tjeter gje dhe tjeter drejtim po merr. Nejse. Eshte mire qe shume gjera te sqarohen dhe te diskutohen por me shume kujdes.



Nen Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Matrix

Dua te jap mendimin tim ne rradhe te pare ne lidhje me temen dhe pastaj per darken e Zotit.

Ne lidhje me temen, une do thoja se ne planin e perjetshem te Zotit, nuk ka qene kurre krijimi i nje libri te frymezuar qe do udhehiqte besimtaret. Ne planin e Tij ishte vetem lindja e Kishes dhe persosja e Saj.

Ndaj ceshtja e librave apokrife ngelet ne duart e Kishes. Ne rast se ato e ndihmojne Kishen, ato jane te frymezuara, ne rast se jo, atehere nuk jane te tilla.

Kuptohet qe ky perkufizim eshte pak abstrakt. Mbase ne te gjithe jeten tone tokesore ne nuk do e mesojme kurre nese nje liber e ka ndihmuar kishen apo jo. Por, sidoqofte, kjo nuk ka shume rendesi. Ne do ta mesojme kete kur te jemi prane Tij. 

Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme eshte qe Kisha te themelohet ne Krisht dhe jo ne ndonje liber, qofte ky dhe i frymezuar.


Persa i perket darkes se Zotit, pak a shume ajo ka dy elemente kryesore:
1-) Kujtimi i Krishtit ("Bejeni kete ne perkujtimin Tim")
Pra kujtimi i Krishtit, jo kujtimi i vdekjes se Tij. Kjo eshte shume e rendesishme te kuptohet. Pra perderisa ne kujtojme Krishtin, ne e bejme kete me gezim dhe ngazellim, sepse Ai eshte vete Ngazellimi dhe Gezimi yne.

2-) Shpallja e vdekjes se Tij
Edhe kete ne e bejme me gezim.
Ajo qe ne duhet te kuptojme eshte se Vdekja e Tij nuk erdhi thjesht qe ne te merrnim falje nga mekatet. Ne rast se do ishte vetem kaq, atehere Darka e Zotit do ishte dicka e deshperuar sepse ne do ishim shkaku qe Ai vdiq.

Perkundrazi, Ai vdiq si kokrra e grurit. Qe ne te merrnim jeten e Tij. Vdekja e Tij ishte dicka qe do ndodhte dhe sikur asnje nga ne te mos kishte mekatuar. Sepse, kjo ishte menyra e vetme qe Ai te kishte qenie sipas llojit te Vet.

Pra, duke e pare nga ky kendveshtrim vdekjen e Tij, ne e shpallim ate me gezim.

----------


## marcus1

> Persa i perket darkes se Zotit, pak a shume ajo ka dy elemente kryesore:
> 1-) Kujtimi i Krishtit ("Bejeni kete ne perkujtimin Tim")
> *Pra kujtimi i Krishtit, jo kujtimi i vdekjes se Tij.* Kjo eshte shume e rendesishme te kuptohet. Pra perderisa ne kujtojme Krishtin, ne e bejme kete me gezim dhe ngazellim, sepse Ai eshte vete Ngazellimi dhe Gezimi yne.


Ke shumë të drejtë. Isha shprehur unë gabim.

----------


## Matrix

Duke dashur te kthehem pak tek librat e apokrifes, sepse vetem ato jane pjesa e debatueshme nga librat biblike.

Po mundohem te ndalem pak tek ceshtja e autoritetit se kush mund te vendose se kush eshte liber i frymezuar e kush jo.

Se pari, duke ditur se ato u hoqen ne Keshillin cifut te Jamnise, dua te ngre pyetjen: A ka autoritet Sinedri cifut te heqe apo te shtoje libra nga Shkrimet?

Absolutisht jo.
Sinedri eshte jashte Kishes, jashte Qellimit te perjetshem te Zotit, dhe rrjedhimisht nuk ka aspak te drejte te vendose se cfare shkrimesh jane te frymezuara dhe cfare jo.

Pra, perderisa Sinedri hoqi apokrifat nga Dhj. Vj, per mua kjo nuk do te thote aspak se ato nuk jane te frymezuara.

Ne rast se ne bazohemi tek ato qe bejne cifutet, ne nuk duhet te pranojme as Krishtin si Zot, duhet te pranojme Talmudin si liber te shenjte, etj, etj, etj...

(Besoj se jam brenda temes, apo jo.... :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## land

> A ka autoritet Sinedri cifut te heqe apo te shtoje libra nga Shkrimet?
> Absolutisht jo.
> Sinedri eshte jashte Kishes, jashte Qellimit te perjetshem te Zotit, dhe rrjedhimisht nuk ka aspak te drejte te vendose se cfare shkrimesh jane te frymezuara dhe cfare jo.
> Pra, perderisa Sinedri hoqi apokrifat nga Dhj. Vj, per mua kjo nuk do te thote aspak se ato nuk jane te frymezuara...)


Sinedri nuk ka hequr asnjehere, asnje liber. Pranonin te vdisnin per nje shkronje. Apokrifat jane shtuar me vone. Nuk kane qene kurre pjese e rrotullave te sinedrit.
Sigurisht qe kishte autoritet, dhe kete qe ke trasheguar zotrote, e ke trasheguar fale gjakut te cifuteve dhe xhelozise se tyre ekstreme. Mos hyr shume ne gjykim. Pjesen e tyre e kane me driten e Davidit. Do shpetohen dhe do denohen para teje.Sigurisht qe as concilus vaticanus nuk ka autoritet te vendose per ate qe duhet apo s'duhet te pranojne cifutet. Deri ne vitet 60 kisha katolike kishte ende ne himnet kishtare mallkime ndaj cifuteve... Keta paskan autoritet???
ciao!

----------

